# Cracked center cross brace on 72 gallon bowfront...repair or replace frame or tank?



## AquaSox

Just noticed a crack in the center cross brace. It is near the front end, but not a complete split yet...should I drain half the water out to reduce stress on the tank?

Is this repairable? I have some epoxy-resin mix that is very strong when dried....how do you think this would fair?

(BTW I've had this tank is AGA 72 gallon and I've had it for 10 years.)

Thanks


----------



## gsdelcourt

I have done similar repairs on a bow front and have had nothing but good success, this was a tank of a friend of mine so it had better work well for the long run LOL. 

I had removed about 25% of the water in order to make sure this would stay dry during surgery, also she had some splashers in there, any way after this was done we dried everything very well also as I kept both pieces apart (yes hers was broken all the way trough) I used a blow drier to make sure nothing would be left in the crack, 

I applied my first coat of epoxy mix making sure all parts where wet with the glue, I also had access to wood clamps and used them to apply pressure (very little) from front to back and used a small clamp where the crack was located to keep all level. 

The next day I went back and applied a second coat of epoxy top and bottom but also added a piece of mesh fiberglass, embedded it on the bottom side side only, smoothed every nice end clean, did not need to use the clamps this time. 2 Day later we put everything back the way it was.

yes some may think it was an overkill but I would rather be safe than sorry that's why I know I only and 3 children he he. It has now been just over 3 years and she is still my friend.

Gabriel Hope this helps


----------



## Diztrbd1

Better safe than sorry for sure.......good info! I would have suggest the same all the way to the wood clamp.


----------



## The Guy

I can speak for Gabriel and his repair ability, he and I just made a trade of HOB filters. The one I got from him has a repair on the water chute of an AC 70 and it's perfect. I will have no hesitations using it.


----------



## Scherb

Hello. wow 10 years nice run. i have a similar problem on my 55g i think it is caused by my stand aka a dresser got wet and sagged a bit, there fore not a completely flat surface. a little while after it dried i noticed a small crack in my center brace right at the back. so i kept my eye on it. checked it every week. and it stayed the same so i left it. and it is still the same some 6 months later. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## AquaSox

Thank you everyone for their replies. I will try your method Gabriel...it sounds very promising.


----------



## gsdelcourt

don't forget to give us an update, just remember take your time its best to take a little longer and get it right on the first try, should you have any question do not hesitate to ring me up.

Gabriel


----------



## AquaSox

Thanks to everyone. I did manage to fix my tank. First I drained out the water about 50% and then added epoxy and proceeded to apply some slight pressure with wood clamp. Left this for 12 hours and it looked good., but after I refilled the crack grew to its normal state.

So after that I decided to apply more epoxy, but with the tank filled and the clamp already on. I clamped it down a little bit harder, but not so hard that the glass would break. This time it was added more liberally and after about 30 minutes I put on another coat. Finally I left the clamp for 3 days before I let it go. It's been good for about a week now. (I wouldn't recommend not draining the tank, but since I already did....I got lazy and also did not want to stress the fish).

So in short I would recommend lots of epoxy and clamping it down for a bit longer, giving the epoxy more time to harden. I can post some pictures if anyone wants to see.


----------



## HIGHLANDER

Just wondering the center brace is plastic? and what kind of epoxy you used.
pics would be great.


----------



## AquaSox

Above are some pictures of the intial repair. I don't know the brand of epoxy off hand, but will update later. All I know is that it is a quick dry epoxy (10 minutes) after the resin and hardner are mixed together. It is a very exothermic reaction when mixed. If you hold the mixed product in a container too long you will likely burn yourself. I would recommend mixing in a thick container.


----------

